# How NOT to design a website



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hilarious article. It's about creating gallery-style sites for artists, but it has a lot of good tips in general.

How Not to Display Your Artwork on the Web


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Good article, but it would have been much better without the use of sarcasm.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

i think the sarcasm is what keeps it from being dry and boring. i am a very sarcastic person though and i like to read articles and things taht use it as much as i do.

slimm


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Great article - a must read for anyone who doesn't want to be bothered by customers


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Good article. Somethings I would take to heart. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Great article - love the sarcasm!!!


----------



## davegarc72 (Sep 4, 2007)

This was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gotduc (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome find!


----------



## robbewc (Oct 14, 2008)

Great article -- Thanks.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Good article. I loved the sarcasm.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamavol (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice post, it was a very good read and good advice.


----------



## Pasquale (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha nice article


----------

